# Thomas the train ABC Printable book FREE!



## terracolson (Apr 8, 2010)

I made an ABC 123 sign language book for my son Ximon...

Its in an adobe word file, an you can print it for free at home.

If you or any one wants a copy, email me. [email protected]

I have been selling it on ebay for 99 cents starting, and i have got up to 3.00 for it!!!

You guys are welcome to it for free....


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 8, 2010)

Wonderful!

I'll bet BB is thrilled to be able to learn how to drive one of those trains...he's a natural. He'll be sneaking onto that table at night and riding those rails while Ximon sleeps...don't forget to get him a little cap and bandana!


----------



## terracolson (Apr 10, 2010)

BB Baby bandit


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Apr 10, 2010)

Thomas the train... I take it that you mean Thomas the Tank Engine?!


----------



## stells (Apr 10, 2010)

Its definately Thomas the tank engine lol

I'm intrigued now... do you lot have the animated series... if so how does the song go...


----------

